# 1 DAY LEFT! - FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 - save $50 through August 10!



## teomi (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello everyone! 8) 

I’m excited to announce that after years of underground work we are finally re-launching our site under the now official -*HandHeldSound* brand!

Discover the completely re-designed *FlyingHand Percussion v1.5*, a generous *Freebie section* and an *‘upcoming section’ *where we expose ourselves in public…

* Get FHP1.5 for $129 ($179 Aug. 10th).*

Existing users qualify for an upgrade for only *$19.95!*
A grace period is in effect if you bought FHP on or after January 1st, 2013. Then, you get the upgrade for *FREE!*

In 2008, FHP received the coveted Editors’ Choice Award from Electronic Musician.
This upgrade is long due and it’s *major*!

•	Redesigned user interface featuring a detailed visual display of articulations, playing zones, mixer etc.
•	Better handling of round robin alternates.
•	A single patch design with all mic positions and samples load/unload.
•	New Legato Drumming™ engine, including auto nuance and gesture controls
•	Dynamic muffling.
•	Faster load times.
•	Compatible with Kontakt 4 and up (full retail version required).
•	Downloadable and watermarked.

With FlyingHand Percussion, all instruments sound and respond as if playing a real one. Most importantly, each drum fulfills its true musical potential with a multitude of extended articulation techniques using unconventional playing styles.




[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1433431&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]



*Come visit the site for purchasing, info about qualifying for upgrades, upcoming video tutorials, new products in the pipeline,
and to join our mailing list!*

Warm regards,


Eitan Teomi
HandHeldSound – ‘extremely sampled’.


----------



## shakuman (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is launching - tomorrow! (July 15th) FHP 1.5, Freebies, and upcoming products!*

It sounds awesome! can I have it today? :wink:


----------



## teomi (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is launching - tomorrow! (July 15th) FHP 1.5, Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Well..you got a point, it's technically the 15th in the UK 
But the site is going to be live at 12:01am Pacific standard time 

Eitan


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is launching - tomorrow! (July 15th) FHP 1.5, Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Congratulations, Teomi!

The 1.5 update sounds great! And it's going to be exciting to see what other things you've been working on!!! 

I absolutely LOVE FHP. It really does feel like playing the real thing, which also makes it super flexible for all sorts of styles and projects.

o-[][]-o


The only thing I 'hate' is that ever since I got FHP I've been wanting to pick up a ZenDrum. :lol:


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds great! Definitely want to pick this up!

And I play zendrum as my fulltime job.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is launching - tomorrow! (July 15th) FHP 1.5, Freebies, and upcoming products!*

I'm not at my other computer now to double check, but if I remember correctly, I believe there was a set of instruments specifically mapped to the Zendrum. I'm sure you'll be able to get more info once the new site is up and running!


----------



## teomi (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is launching - tomorrow! (July 15th) FHP 1.5, Freebies, and upcoming products!*

The site is live  


Eitan


----------



## dannthr (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome, it sounds great, Eitan!

Congratulations on the launch!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is launching - tomorrow! (July 15th) FHP 1.5, Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Gratulations! 

And thank you for the ton of freebies too!


----------



## teomi (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Thanks for kind words and all the activity on the site!

I received requests for individual instruments demos from FHP to show off the *Legato Drumming* system, dynamics, and articulations.

So here it is - 
single instruments demos only! Completely unprocessed. The reverb that you hear is coming from the custom impulses included with FHP.

[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1400448&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]


----------



## jtenney (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice demos you just put up, Eitan. Now it's up to us to make tracks as cool as yours are!!!

After downloading, I took a quick flip through the manual before playing, and thought "Where is the midi keyboard chart from v1?" Just imagine my surprise when I saw the GUI and started to play... No need for it! The labeling is just beautifully executed! Some of the best GUI yet! Thanks a lot for redoing the library. It's a steal for the price IMHO!

later,
John


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Downloading now. I was looking at the original over at best service this week , now i get a newer version at a cheaper price ! This is great. I've been needing something like this to add to live performance on top my tribal house sets when I dj. I can't wait to set up some kits and give this a try. Thank you HandHeldSound


----------



## teomi (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Thanks guys!  

jtenney - yep! after doing the maping and color coding the whole chart seem redundant.
it's a lot cooler when you just look at the UI and immediately figure things out.

Thanks for the compliments! I hope you put it to great use!

Also - those of you that had the original, the whole concept of the Legato Drumming works way better now. 

Try to hold a muffled note down while playing other notes - it simulates what happens when you hold your hand on the drum skin while playing with the other - dynamic muffled strokes. On every key :wink: 

Eitan


----------



## shakuman (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Hi Eitan.
After downloading, I noticed there are 2 instruments files and both look same! any idea? :roll:


----------



## teomi (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Hey shakuman,

I am not sure which instruments you downloaded 
Can you please Email me at info @ handheldsound so I can better get what's up?

Thanks!

Eitan


----------



## shakuman (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Both files are same!
1 HandHeldSound_FHP1_5_Instruments_WM0023
2 HandHeldSound_FHP1_5_Instruments
:D


----------



## teomi (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Email me privately, I will sort this out 

Eitan


----------



## shakuman (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Many thanks for your great work Eitan! really, it sounds awesome..Highly recommended. >8o


----------



## Igor (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Congrats Eitan! You are the master of percussion! :D


----------



## teomi (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Thanks Igor!

Eitan


----------



## SeanM1960 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*



shakuman @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Many thanks for your great work Eitan! really, it sounds awesome..Highly recommended. >8o



+1 This is great stuff.

What's next on the list? :D


----------



## teomi (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Thanks!

There is lots of stuff getting ready to march out the HandHeldSound doors 

The site has an upcoming blog that discusses what is happening next.
Check it often because we like exposing ourselves :roll: 

http://handheldsound.com/instruments/upcoming/


Eitan


----------



## Martin Hines (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

How long should we expect for you to process all of the upgrade requests?

I sent in my documentation on Monday.

Thanks.


----------



## teomi (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Hi Martin,
I don't see any Email from you. So far the upgrades were processed the same day.
Do you mind sending the request again using the form on the site?
It could be that the attachments are bigger than 1mb which is what allowed on the form.

As an alternative - send it also to info @ .....

Thanks!


Eitan


----------



## Martin Hines (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Problem solved. Thanks.

Great library.


----------



## teomi (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Thanks Martin!

Seemed like my Email server had to be reset due to fast accumulation of Emails. 
A good problem to have I guess 

It should be all good now.
Eitan


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds great. I'm a big fan of the original, so I'm glad to see you're still at it.


----------



## teomi (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Thanks Nick!
Yes still at it..never really stopped 

Eitan


----------



## Gusfmm (Jul 23, 2013)

Eitan- have emailed you a few different times and Pm'ed through here regarding upgrading to v1.5. Have not heard back yet, let me know if there is a better way to reach you.


----------



## teomi (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: HandHeldSound is LIVE! FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 is OUT + Freebies, and upcoming products!*

Just PM'ed you.

Eitan


----------



## teomi (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 - Launch sale extended till August 10 ($129)*

*Launch sale extended to August 10!*
Get FHP for $129 (reg. $179)

Watch out for FHP walkthrough tutorials coming soon!

Eitan


----------



## dadek (Jul 29, 2013)

i have also not gotten any response on upgrading via the contact form on the website. thanks.


----------



## teomi (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 - Launch sale extended till August 10 ($129)*

Hi, 
The form is limited to 1mb attachment.
Please Email us directly to info @ handheldsound...

Thanks,
Eitan


----------



## teomi (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ONLY 2 DAYS LEFT - FlyingHand Percussion v1.5 - save $50 through August 10!*

Only 2 days left to save $50 on new new FHP v1.5!
From August 11 the price goes back to its regular price of $179.

Best,
Eitan


----------

